# a novel..sorry for the long post.I'm new here.



## lostinlife (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks..


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I feel sorry for you, at first I thought maybe your husband liked the couch because of comfort but maybe that isn't the case. You paint him as all bad which I just can't believe that their isn't something great in force against your relationship. Was your sex life alays this bad?

draconis


----------

